# HELP - how to treat ich on neon tetras



## danielwaddon

Hi
Just noticed one of our neon tetras has ich. Been reading up about medication treatments and the common Malachite Green treatment is apparently not suitable for neons as they are too sensitive. Can someone advise on how else to treat the fish and main tank please.
(NB we also have guppies in the same tank)


----------



## jbrown5217

raise the temperature and use aquarium salt.

Treating Ich


----------



## Summer

yes, use of salt and upping the temperature to around 84-86 will take care of it. what else is in the tank? if any catfish/plecos you will want to use half dose of salt.


----------



## danielwaddon

Thanks for the advice everyone.
I also spoke to a specialist who advised 'Interpet Anti White Spot Treatment No.6'. They said it would be safe for neons. Would you advise combining this with the salt and temperature method?


----------



## navigator black

Try not to combine treatments. I'm not familiar with that brand, and don't know what it is, but if the souce is experienced, give it a try. Warm water as suggested will speed up the parasite's life cycle and expose it to the treatment - while it is in its white cyst, you can't touch it. When the cyst bursts, the freeswimming parasite is exposed to medications, and is doomed. So heat's your friend.
I have never been able to eradicate ich with salt. maybe it's my local water. I rarely see the parasite, and I use methelyne blue when I do. Salt is hard to get out of the tank later, and I keep a lot of South American fish that hate it. I find it really screws up a tank.
BTW - aquarium salt is just non-iodized salt - it's pickling or kosher salt. You can save some money if you do use it.


----------



## danielwaddon

Hi
Just a quick update. We used the Interpet Anti White Spot in the aquarium (a low dose Malachite Green). The fish were a little unsettled for the first hour or so, but it it seems to have helped deal with the Ich. We're doing the second dose today.

Does anyone know if its safe to use Tetra Easy Balance at the same time as Malachite Green treatments?


----------

